# Long 460 3 point hitch not lifting when it gets hot



## Idylwyld

I took a few months to go thru this process. I am going to briefly detail it here in the hope that someone else with a Long tractor can benefit from my learning process.

Problem: 
*3 point hitch would quit lifting on me when it got hot*. I put up with it for a while and finally got aggravated.
1) Pulled screen hydraulic filter on low right side of tractor out and it was disgustingly filthy, almost completely clogged up. Cleaned it out and R2ed hyd fluid. That helped for a while. I got by for a while longer with the process of when it quit lifting put tractor up for the day.

2) . Hydraulic lift control under seat has several removable control valves in it. Thru experimentation I have learned the one on top controls up. Under the cap is a spring that actually looks pretty sorry for what it is supposed to do. It needs about an 1-1/16 wrench to get the cap off. I just used a big crescent. I pulled that spring and bullet headed looking valve came with it. I pulled the control valves one at a time, looked them over,cleaned them real well and reinstalled. The up valve had a burr on it. I smoothed the burr out with a bench grinder.
Found one control valve that had 10MM washers stacked in it for spacers. Not sure if this is correct or just someone elses fix. But, subscribing to the theory if it isnt broke Im not going to fix it. A lot of those washers were broke in half from years of use. Went to Home Depot and replaced the washers. Time will tell how well they hold up. It was a cheap fix. The whole valve was 150 bucks. Washers were about 3 bucks.
*Bottom line: 
Hydraulic lift is working fine now.* Draft control did not work correctly before all this. It does now. 
Later I may have to replace some o rings on the control valves, but for now I am back in business.
*Lesson learned: About once a year pull that screen hydraulic filter and clean it well.
*


----------



## KB4GAP

Where was the valve located that had washers in it ?
I'm having same trouble on a 510 Long


----------



## Idylwyld

KB4GAP said:


> Where was the valve located that had washers in it ?
> I'm having same trouble on a 510 Long


Underneath the seat. One with the washers is on the bottom. I took pics with my cell phone. My finger points to the valves. I hope they attached.
Hope that helps. Keep it full of hyd fluid. Letting it get low and using it allows the fluid to get hotter and it gives you issues. I have learned to keep it full especially in summer time.


----------



## John M T

Thank you that is a big help I will try it.


----------

